# Any info on 3 series under $2K...



## acckids (Jan 2, 2003)

Any links to the Madone 3 series that apparently will be under $2K.


----------



## eyezlee (Nov 28, 2009)

First ive heard of a 3 series madone.


----------



## acckids (Jan 2, 2003)

Found in the middle section at 

http://velonews.competitor.com/2010...ore-from-trek-bicycles-trek-world-2011_135118


----------



## TrekBikeRider (Jul 21, 2010)

*3 Series Madone*

The bike will be the 3 Series TCT Carbon, much like the carbon found on the 4 and 5 Series, but a little heavier. The fork is Speedtrap compatible (sensor mounts in the fork for speed/distance). This means the frame is not Duotrap compatible like the 4-6 Series bikes. 

Other specs:
Shimano 105 Shifters, Derailleurs and Cassette.
SRAM Apex Compact Crank
Bontrager Approved alloy rims and alloy hubs

Looks to be a bike to get someone on a carbon frame with decent components and a very entry level wheelset, but that can be upgraded when the $$ is there.


----------



## acckids (Jan 2, 2003)

Except for the wheels, nothing to complain about with that build. Thanks for the update.


----------



## Trek2.3 (Sep 13, 2009)

They should sell like hotcakes.


----------



## eminefes (Mar 2, 2010)

It's on the Trek site now. It's $1979.99, which is only $120 less than the 4.5....certainly a much better idea to go with the 4.5 and get the better frame and better components.

The 5.1 with Rival is up on the site now, too. That one looks pretty nice.


----------



## MarvinK (Feb 12, 2002)

I think the 5.1 looks nice, too--but it is a little pricey. Scott CR1 Elite is $500 less with nicer wheels. The 3.1 isn't bad, and most Trek dealers should sell it for $1799--or the 4.5 for $1999.


----------



## karlmichael (Sep 17, 2009)

*frameset ?*

does anyone know if trek will sell the 3 series frameset with out parts? im looking to get a trek carbon frame to race in Cat 5 and i know that i might crash due to the nature of the sport and dont want to hurt my current madone.

karl


----------



## MarvinK (Feb 12, 2002)

Are you planning on moving the parts back after every race to train? Trek doesn't really do framesets... and certainly not at that level.


----------



## tbb001 (Oct 1, 2007)

karlmichael said:


> does anyone know if trek will sell the 3 series frameset with out parts? im looking to get a trek carbon frame to race in Cat 5 and i know that i might crash due to the nature of the sport and dont want to hurt my current madone.
> 
> karl


It doesn't look like the 3-series will be available as a f/s.
The 5-series, 6-series, 6-series SSL, and Speed Concept are all now available to order as a f/s though. F/S were just added to P1 as an option.


----------



## Trek2.3 (Sep 13, 2009)

This will kill the 2.3 series.


----------



## karlmichael (Sep 17, 2009)

*extra set*



MarvinK said:


> Are you planning on moving the parts back after every race to train? Trek doesn't really do framesets... and certainly not at that level.


im buying the 7950 kit soon so ill have an extra 6600 laying around and extra wheelset too.  

karl


----------



## ping771 (Apr 10, 2006)

The Madone 3 series is all about branding. Putting the "Madone" name on a bike will sell bikes. It's for people who would have bought a Pilot 5.0 a few years ago. With Specialized selling the base Tarmacs and Roubaix, both of which have pro tour name recognition, for around $2000, and Cannondale selling the Carbon six around $2k also, Trek has to do something in that price range. Would most people rather buy a bike called a Tarmac or a Pilot.... Create a lower modulus carbon frame and call it a Madone, then the choice becomes harder.


----------



## lucascarvajal (Apr 10, 2010)

karlmichael said:


> does anyone know if trek will sell the 3 series frameset with out parts? im looking to get a trek carbon frame to race in Cat 5 and i know that i might crash due to the nature of the sport and dont want to hurt my current madone.
> 
> karl


im selling my 4.5 2010 frame if intr text me or call me 2012821599


----------

